# Angle grinder discs, mainly for polishing with minimum of material removal



## TRITON (5 Aug 2021)

I've an axe head i want to polish, and ive watched on youtube plenty doing such using coloured abrasive discs, rather than something that goes on a rubber backing plate, the new style so to speak.
But not really being a metal finisher I've no idea what I should be buying.

Suggestions - or actual links so I can see what youre referring to.

Cheers all 

Oh I should say the axe head is completely free of rust. Its an old Elwell ex military one, so looked after, and though ive a bit of filing to do at the back of the head where someones used a hammer, its very clean. Certainly has a nice patina on it, but thats not what im after.


----------



## novocaine (5 Aug 2021)

Poly wheels. 









Norton Rapid Blend Fine/Medium Refining Disc 115mm


Order online at Screwfix.com. For refining. Specifically engineered to provide refining applications cutting freely with minimal heat. Can resist loading on ferrous and non-ferrous materials. Ideal for use with portable tools to clean and remove imperfections on metal surfaces. FREE next day...



www.screwfix.com


----------



## Ttrees (5 Aug 2021)

Interesting, presumably there are cheaper alternatives as 15 quid seems expensive.
Do you load them with compound?

I have a few worn flap discs which I presume would do the same job with some Autosol.
Love to hear some thoughts.

Tom


----------



## Fergie 307 (6 Aug 2021)

You can get various grades of scotchbrite discs for an angle grinder, should do what you want. Or if you have a well worn in wire wheel on a bench grinder then try that, lubricating the metal with diesel or wd 40, that should give a nice soft shine.


----------



## pe2dave (6 Aug 2021)

Daft idea? I polished and finished off the edge on an axe using 120, 180 grit paper on a random orbital?
Polished, rather than ground the material, if that's what you want.


----------



## NickWelford (6 Aug 2021)

Flap wheel perhaps.


----------



## novocaine (6 Aug 2021)

Ttrees said:


> Interesting, presumably there are cheaper alternatives as 15 quid seems expensive.
> Do you load them with compound?
> 
> I have a few worn flap discs which I presume would do the same job with some Autosol.
> ...


you don't load them, they are prepreg. they come in different "grits" and are far less harsh than flap wheels. 
they won't polish fully, for that you need a mop and compound.


----------



## TRITON (6 Aug 2021)

Fergie 307 said:


> lubricating the metal with diesel or wd 40, that should give a nice soft shine.


And coat the walls and ceiling with the residue  

I'd avoid a wire brish, besides its polishing im wanting to do, wire is all about rust or finish removal. So something like the scotchbite 
Last thing I want is cut into the metal where it leaves scoring marks


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Aug 2021)

My lad has just done a brilliant job on a heavy knife blade with a well worn 120 grit flap disc.

He is the most ham fisted person I've ever met and I gave him some scrap to practice on first to make sure he had a chance of not getting serious digs. I wouldn't have thought an axe would need to be polished any finer.


----------



## TRITON (6 Aug 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I wouldn't have thought an axe would need to be polished any finer.


You're right of course, but i fancy maybe doing some more decorative aspects and polishing the patina out is a way to start.
That said, I have noticed axe heads on competition axes are polished. Maybe not to the finest of grits, but the lack of friction in these instances would probably be recognized


----------



## Fergie 307 (7 Aug 2021)

TRITON said:


> And coat the walls and ceiling with the residue
> 
> I'd avoid a wire brish, besides its polishing im wanting to do, wire is all about rust or finish removal. So something like the scotchbite
> Last thing I want is cut into the metal where it leaves scoring marks


The whole point is as I said to use a wire wheel that's well worn in. I have an old bean tin of diesel and a brush next to mine. A quick wipe over the metal and into the wheel. Doesn't leave marks but produces a nice soft shine, and if you just wipe it over then it doesn't go everywhere. Works really well on steel or stainless, ideal for parts that aren't going to be finished like chucks and so forth.


----------



## Sideways (7 Aug 2021)

As Novocaine says, experiment with those new fangled "unitised" discs from 3M or Norton do them as well in orange (blaze), blue and black.
Pricey but seem to be good. Variants cover paint stripping, derusting, pre and post weld prep through to getting a high polish.
You can buy unbranded equivalents and get adapters to fit 3M 2 and 3 inch Roloc discs to an angle grinder.


----------



## Awac (9 Aug 2021)

Flap disc for angle grinder, I like the zirconium ones (blue). 60,80 and 120 grit. I use a Hatchet for carving. When I buy an old head (something I do too much) I use the flap wheels to quickly shape the edge and clean it up, just don’t linger on the edge when you are getting sharp. Keep it moving and it doesn't heat it up. You can also take the normal mushroom abuse from the back of the head off. We are talking minutes, not hours.

Polished edges? Oh yes, honestly I could shave with my carving axes, but you have to decide what work you want the edge do. Angles and shape are very important.Rust also takes longer to get hold when polished and it is easier to clean after use.

God I love axes, does it show…..


----------

